# iMovie Theater introuvable



## boums (21 Décembre 2018)

bonjour
Pourriez vous m’aider ?
En effet, je ne trouve plus iMovie theater sur mon Apple TV 4 
Je cherche l’application sur AppStore de l’apple tv , introuvable ...
Comment faire pour mettre iMovie theater ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------

